# My turn for Mozz questions



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried to make the long version of mozzarella cheese the other day. The cheese tastes awesome, but is hard and dry, not soft and stretchy like it should be. What do you figure I did?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I only make the short version :biggrin but I guess the things to ask would be ph levels? temp? and when pulling, do you think it was over worked? When you were stretching it, was it also not so soft and stretchy?
Megan


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

It never was soft and stretchy, even when pulling. Temp was good, so maybe ph?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since I have never had success with Moz am not expert at all but maybe too much citric acid?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Were you able to record your ph levels? I believe the target ph level is 5.2 to stretch, but I'll have to go check.
The other thing is over stretching might compound the issue(like over kneading bread, amplifying the tough dough)

Oh and checked out rickki's site here's a couple things she suggests for soft mozz., for stretching she recommends checking temp, but if your temps are fine I would then go to Ph as mozz is notoriously picky about that.
softer mozz:


> To make the cheese softer you need to retain more moisture. Use a shorter time from adding rennet to separating whey and turn off the heat earlier, not allowing the curd to reach 105F after renneting. Going a bit easier on the kneading will give you a softer cheese. Knead only enough to equalize the heat in the cheese after heating in the Microwave. The use of lower fat milk will also keep your cheese from having that wonderful soft moist character.


 Megan


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

overprocessing?


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no way of checking the ph, so it very well could be way off.  I thought of the over processing, too. I made 5 'chunks' of cheese out of the batch and worked them all different times. Still could very well have over done it though. I'll just have to try again. This stuff is just fine for cooking, it's just a little off for fresh eating.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

As long as it's useable. With the 5 chunks did each come out the same in texture? On ebay, there's a guy who sells ph meters, best price I've found, I use mine for the quick mozz or my halfway attempts at long method mozz, there's also ph strips. It helps take the guess work out. 

Next time, prior to stretching the batch, I would just pull a sample, heat it up and see if you like the stretch, if it doesn't stretch well, wait a little bit longer for the acid to develop, then test again, if you like the stretch then I wouldn't see a problem in doing the whole batch. 
Megan


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll try. Thanks!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've completely given up on regular Mozzarella, as the stretching hot cheese isn't pleasant.

I do the Mozz culture, but treat it like cheddar. Just don't over press. Tastes great.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So does it still have that melting quality that makes Mozz so great? 
what a terrific idea. I agree about the stretching part...
Thanks for sharing that idea! 
Lee


----------

